# Yet another B Retta :)



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I went ahead and got another one - I have a serious Beretta purchasing problem 

This one came with factory night sights and a 3rd magazine

Someone is sending me a steel trigger, and I will likely buy an Elite II hammer for it. I already installed a D spring in it. I also ordered a Xgrip to use fullsize grips in the compact...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I would have to strongly disagree.

I don't believe it's a problem , lol, nice purchase. 

:smt1099


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Must have to do with where you live.  
Nice gun!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

AZdave said:


> Must have to do with where you live.
> Nice gun!


Haha, yes indeed


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Sweet pick-up!

I had one of the earlier versions of this pistol (the 92 Centurion). It rapidly became my favorite 9mm (in my pre-Glock days). The 92 Compact only gives up 2 rounds of magazine capacity, shoots as well as a full-size, but carries like....well, a full size :mrgreen: . It's just not that much smaller than its big brother, but I still preferred it for carry. No rail and no night sights for Berettas back in the good old days, though; you kids nowadays get all the cool stuff!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Man Shipwreck, your "Wheel" is getting bigger! :smt1099


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

More spokes for the wheel is good!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> More spokes for the wheel is good!


Haha, I will take a new wheel pic probably next week. I am awaiting some new grips for my Wilson Brig that will be in Tuesday. With work, it'll be next weekend before I can do one of those pics (I need sunlight to make the pic look right)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

OK - FINALLY finished doing some customizing. Gun looks fantastic now 

What do ya think?

- Wilson Fluted guiderod
- Steel Trigger
- Elite II Hammer
- Enlarged Mag Release
- D Spring
- Wilson VZ Compact Grips


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> OK - FINALLY finished doing some customizing. Gun looks fantastic now
> 
> What do ya think?
> 
> ...


Can't leave 'em alone, can ya'? Neither can I. Looks awesome!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nope - I have a severe problem


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

A great pistol just got better; I really like those grips!

*sigh*

That's one of the things I miss since I became a Glock guy. Buying and swapping new grips every so often, until you had a big box of once-used grips in the closet.

They only make stretchy slip-on tubular rubber thingies for Glocks.

And I'm NOT going to leave a box of once-used stretchy slip-on tubular rubber things in my closet....nope, not gonna do it.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> A great pistol just got better; I really like those grips!
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> ...


Yes indeed. Not much to be done with the polymer guns.

I actually sold my Glock 17 to buy this thing.

I usually go with hogue grip panels on all my Beretta 92 models. But the ones they make for the compact are fatter - and not comfortable for my hands. So, I thought I would try these. When I owned two compacts before, there were not as many grip options as there are now.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

DJ Niner said:


> A great pistol just got better; I really like those grips!
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> ...


I added Pyramid Triggers, stainless steel pins and night sights to all of my Glocks. Along with Wolff non captive guide rod assemblies. I chose the silver with red safety on the black guns and a black with gold safety on the FDE (flat dark earth) gun. I also added an extended slide release in silver and white paint in the roll stamped lettering. Really dresses up what would otherwise be a rather bland looking gun.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The other trigger was made of ? And the new hammer is cosmetic or functionally different?
I Like the grips,


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

pic said:


> The other trigger was made of ? And the new hammer is cosmetic or functionally different?
> I Like the grips,


Berettas usually come with polymer covered triggers. There is a metal skeleton, but the trigger is polymer on the outside.

As for the Elite II hammer - yea... It's just cosmetic.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> Berettas usually come with polymer covered triggers. There is a metal skeleton, but the trigger is polymer on the outside.
> 
> As for the Elite II hammer - yea... It's just cosmetic.


Gotcha , once again , great looking piece. :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok - just got back from shooting 200 rounds thru this gun. Shot some runds all in DA, 1 handed and 2 handed. 7 and 15 yards.

Damn, I like this gun. Put many rounds thru 1 hole at 7 yards many times.

I really like the grips. I didn't like the Wilson grips on my fullsize WIlson Brigadier. I just changed them out and sold them to buy these for the compact. Hogue grips for the Beretta 92 compacts are fatter than they are for the fullsize. But man - the Wilson VZ grips for the compact are nice. These particular ones seem a bit more aggressive in the texture than the ones that came with the Brigadier Tactical.

Nice gun! I was the only one shooting something besides a Glock there at the range too. 

Anyway - happy with the purchase! And, seeing as this is my 27th Beretta 92 variant, it's not like I didn't know what I was getting


----------



## zogger (Jul 11, 2015)

When I go to the range or attend a class, I am usually the only one with a Beretta. When glock people (those w/o a military background) try the 92, they always come away liking it.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

maybe Wilson should put you in charge of the next build/release in the bEretta line

nice job--looks wilsonish to me


----------



## Beretta_Shenanigans (Feb 9, 2016)

I am jealous ha ha I want a 92FS compact. I can't find them near me (Indiana) for a price that isn't over the top. Gander Mountain over here is selling it for 799 INOX version and 730 for the black model. totally over priced. as for the Glock mod reference. I stippled my glock 19, replaced the sights, ALSO installed a pyramid trigger (black trigger shoe/gold safety), Wilson Combat MATCH threaded barrel and a RMR milled slide with a "battle plate" installed currently till I get my red dot.


----------



## racer (Feb 27, 2016)

chance d hammer spring billenium hammer short trigger ss controls ss barrel combat sights hand carved wood grips and its nice carry single action firearm accuered too


----------

